# Kaffeerezept zum Tag des Kaffees



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2015)

Ashley Tisdale hat auf ihrer Seite ein Rezept für Kaffee mit Zimt stehen. Das hab ich mal so ähhnlich ausprobiert und ich finde das richtig gut.

Für meine Kaffeetasse (750ml) gebe ich folgendes dazu:

- 50ml Vollmilch (bisschen warm machen, damit sich folgendes besser einrühren lässt)
- 1-2 TL Zucker (je nach Geschmack)
- 1/2 TL ungesüßtes Kakaopulver (den zum Backen)
- 1 Messerspitze Zimt

Das alles gut verrühren, evtl. aufschäumen und mit Kaffee auffüllen.
Nicht zu viel Zimt nehmen am Anfang, lieber erstmal probieren. 

Viel spaß damit


----------



## vinorosso (30 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Kaffeerezept zum Tag ddes Kaffees*

 750 ml ist keine Tasse sondern ein Eimer 

mein Tip ist sehr ähnlich, auch eine Kakaopaste anrühren, genauso Zimt dazu, dann aber noch eine Nelke und so viel Chilli wie man vertragen kann, das ganze dann mit Espresso aufgiessen.
Rosmarin passt auch noch gut dazu....


----------



## Schildy72 (11 Okt. 2015)

Das werde ich probieren.


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Danke!!! Probiere ich mal aus. Finde auch arabischen Kaffee mit Kardamom ziemlich geil!


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Na das Rezept passt ja gut in diese kalte Jahreszeit. Dann weiß ich ja, was ich heute mal trinken werde.


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

ich liebe kaffee


----------



## peterschmidt (11 Apr. 2021)

ich liebe kaffee


----------

